# Barn and Shop Layout



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen. Thought we might have a little fun. I know I will suffer from information overload because you folks have so many wonderful ideas. Since I am just getting my barndominium built i was wondering how you would lay out the barn to make the best use of the space and ease of work. I have a round baler, inline square baler and Kuhn accumulator, rake, drum mower, sprayer and tractor to put in there and I am thinking my work bench will be built on casters so that I can move it to work in other areas if needed.

View attachment Barn Layout Plan.pdf






















All the stuff on the floor on the right side of the first photo is my hay barn that is going up outside so that area will be cleared out. I am looking forward to your thoughts and ideas. Thanks for allowing me to take advantage of the vast experience here.

Buddy


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll start with my dumb idea, put on a lean-to and move the 5th wheel under it. Then you can get a couple more tractors, so your present one isn't so lonely. :lol:

Where you have the three vehicles parking spot, are they all going to be using the side door as an enter/exit point?

Larry


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

r82230 said:


> I'll start with my dumb idea, put on a lean-to and move the 5th wheel under it. Then you can get a couple more tractors, so your present one isn't so lonely. :lol:
> 
> Where you have the three vehicles parking spot, are they all going to be using the side door as an enter/exit point?
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry I'll run that one by my wife and see if it floats. The fifth wheel is home while I work on the house. I do need another tractor though! Yes they will use the side door


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't never seen one of them balers...how do you like it? I like the rolling table idea, out of 4x4 and 1" ply....bolted together it's very strong and mobile. Nothing like having your tools handy no matter where you are in relationship to the equipment being worked on, be it PM work or specific work....lights would have to be an option as well, anymore, I have got to be able to see....course I've always preferred to work in an open air environment long as I have a roof over my head to keep that big ball of fire off of me......
Looks like a fun project, would like to have a bit of time to organize mine, it never stays that way.....first busy stretch and its trashed again


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

The RockyHills might give two different suggestions 

1. Jeff can get more equipment stored in a building than I could ever imagine. Fits like a puzzle, might have to move each piece to get to one thing but it will be stored inside.

2. Shelia frequently mentions just getting everything positioned nicely indoors with the exception of the RV -- just load up and get it out using it to its fullest.

The barndominium is discussed but I have always said that if it is between us or equipment staying outside I know who will be sleeping under the stars so not sure if I want to pursue that building LOL.

You do have a really nice looking building. Know you'll enjoy it.

Shelia


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I looks like parking could be more organized. Pack tight against the walls the least used implements then progress out with the most frequently used stuff. Do a spread sheet on how much $ the space cost you per foot---then organize! I had to use a parking garage in Buenos Aires on a vacation one time, the Portagee owner packed-em in like sardines!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I too am intrigued by that baler. I always thought that if I put up a new shed I would think about a loft that's just higher than some of the shorter equipment. A set of palet forks on your FEL and you opened up a bunch of storage.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts. I love my balers both the round baler and the inline square. They both worked flawlessly last season and I am looking forward to getting them started again soon. I wish I had gotten the 4X5 round baler instead of the 4X4 but I was specifically marketing to smaller operations and people with smaller equipment. Seems that has worked out for me since I am not competing with the big 5X6 guys. My dealer is right up the road from me about 45 minutes and has been a great help because he not only knows equipment he knows hay farming as well.

I will be getting more organized as I get some of the construction materials out of the way and I think things will be a little easier to stack in there and still give us room to work.

This has been a lot longer happening than I wanted it to be but I think we are still moving forward. I greatly appreciate all the ideas and help.

Buddy


----------

